# Latest intel firmware iwlwifi-8000C-34.ucode is broken.

## JohnDoe-137

Updated to the sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20171123 today. It brought a new firmware obviously enough. In my case the point of interest and the source of the issue is FW version 34 for 8000 series. In my case it's Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 8260 adapter.

Here is dmesg with a previous version 31 FW:

```
[  183.846952] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[  183.846953] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[  183.847723] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-34.ucode failed with error -2   ###This seems to be a normal message for every not found FW version by iwlwifi.ko

[  183.847727] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-33.ucode failed with error -2   ###This seems to be a normal message for every not found FW version by iwlwifi.ko

[  183.847731] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8000C-32.ucode failed with error -2   ###This seems to be a normal message for every not found FW version by iwlwifi.ko

[  183.853919] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 31.560484.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[  183.857672] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8260, REV=0x208

[  183.936713] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: base HW address: aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa

[  184.009063] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[  184.009179] (NULL device *): hwmon_device_register() is deprecated. Please convert the driver to use hwmon_device_register_with_info().

[  184.009185] thermal thermal_zone4: failed to read out thermal zone (-61)

[  198.928578] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  202.478119] wlan0: authenticate with bb:bb:bb:bb:bb:bb

[  202.479850] wlan0: send auth to bb:bb:bb:bb:bb:bb (try 1/3)

[  202.489931] wlan0: authenticated

[  202.490011] wlan0: associate with bb:bb:bb:bb:bb:bb (try 1/3)

[  202.494512] wlan0: RX AssocResp from bb:bb:bb:bb:bb:bb (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[  202.499376] wlan0: associated

[  202.499382] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

```

I've replaced real card's and AP's MACs with aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa and bb:bb:bb:bb:bb:bb for privacy reasons. Except for the unnecessary absent firmware version load errors, it's all good.

And here is with the new version 34 FW:

```
[ 1684.303220] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[ 1684.303220] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[ 1684.304602] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 34.0.1 op_mode iwlmvm

[ 1684.308333] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8260, REV=0x208

[ 1684.388752] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: base HW address: aa:aa:aa:aa:aa:aa

[ 1684.461150] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[ 1684.461307] (NULL device *): hwmon_device_register() is deprecated. Please convert the driver to use hwmon_device_register_with_info().

[ 1684.461320] thermal thermal_zone4: failed to read out thermal zone (-61)

[ 1710.326322] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 1712.550061] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Error sending SCAN_REQ_UMAC: time out after 2000ms.

[ 1712.550062] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Current CMD queue read_ptr 38 write_ptr 39

[ 1712.550106] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

[ 1712.550190] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

[ 1712.550191] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Status: 0x00000100, count: 6

[ 1712.550192] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 34.0.1

[ 1712.550192] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000084 | NMI_INTERRUPT_UNKNOWN

[ 1712.550193] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00A002F0 | trm_hw_status0

[ 1712.550193] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | trm_hw_status1

[ 1712.550194] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0002395C | branchlink2

[ 1712.550194] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0003867A | interruptlink1

[ 1712.550195] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00025E26 | interruptlink2

[ 1712.550195] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | data1

[ 1712.550195] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000080 | data2

[ 1712.550196] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x07830000 | data3

[ 1712.550196] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x001DA3CD | beacon time

[ 1712.550197] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00225C31 | tsf low

[ 1712.550197] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | tsf hi

[ 1712.550197] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

[ 1712.550198] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00225C32 | time gp2

[ 1712.550198] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000001 | uCode revision type

[ 1712.550199] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000022 | uCode version major

[ 1712.550199] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | uCode version minor

[ 1712.550199] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000201 | hw version

[ 1712.550200] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x18C89008 | board version

[ 1712.550200] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00250128 | hcmd

[ 1712.550200] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00022080 | isr0

[ 1712.550201] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00800000 | isr1

[ 1712.550201] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x08001802 | isr2

[ 1712.550202] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x004000C0 | isr3

[ 1712.550202] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr4

[ 1712.550202] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00250128 | last cmd Id

[ 1712.550203] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | wait_event

[ 1712.550203] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000037CE | l2p_control

[ 1712.550204] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000020 | l2p_duration

[ 1712.550204] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | l2p_mhvalid

[ 1712.550204] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | l2p_addr_match

[ 1712.550205] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000000D | lmpm_pmg_sel

[ 1712.550205] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x30101341 | timestamp

[ 1712.550205] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00342030 | flow_handler

[ 1712.550253] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | ADVANCED_SYSASSERT

[ 1712.550253] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac branchlink1

[ 1712.550254] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac branchlink2

[ 1712.550254] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac interruptlink1

[ 1712.550254] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac interruptlink2

[ 1712.550255] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac data1

[ 1712.550255] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac data2

[ 1712.550255] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac data3

[ 1712.550256] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac major

[ 1712.550256] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac minor

[ 1712.550257] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | frame pointer

[ 1712.550257] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | stack pointer

[ 1712.550257] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | last host cmd

[ 1712.550258] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr status reg

[ 1712.550261] ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested

[ 1712.550263] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Scan failed! ret -110

[ 1716.310063] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Error sending SCAN_REQ_UMAC: time out after 2000ms.

[ 1716.310064] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Current CMD queue read_ptr 40 write_ptr 41

[ 1716.310106] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

[ 1716.310192] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

[ 1716.310192] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Status: 0x00000100, count: 6

[ 1716.310193] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 34.0.1

[ 1716.310194] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000084 | NMI_INTERRUPT_UNKNOWN

[ 1716.310194] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000002F0 | trm_hw_status0

[ 1716.310194] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | trm_hw_status1

[ 1716.310195] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0002395C | branchlink2

[ 1716.310195] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0003867A | interruptlink1

[ 1716.310196] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00017CC8 | interruptlink2

[ 1716.310196] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | data1

[ 1716.310196] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000080 | data2

[ 1716.310197] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x07830000 | data3

[ 1716.310197] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x001908D1 | beacon time

[ 1716.310198] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x002EA4EB | tsf low

[ 1716.310198] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | tsf hi

[ 1716.310198] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

[ 1716.310199] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x002EA4ED | time gp2

[ 1716.310199] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000001 | uCode revision type

[ 1716.310200] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000022 | uCode version major

[ 1716.310200] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | uCode version minor

[ 1716.310200] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000201 | hw version

[ 1716.310201] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x18C89008 | board version

[ 1716.310201] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0027012C | hcmd

[ 1716.310202] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00022080 | isr0

[ 1716.310202] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00800000 | isr1

[ 1716.310202] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x08001802 | isr2

[ 1716.310203] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00400080 | isr3

[ 1716.310203] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr4

[ 1716.310204] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0027012C | last cmd Id

[ 1716.310204] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | wait_event

[ 1716.310204] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000B7CA | l2p_control

[ 1716.310205] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000020 | l2p_duration

[ 1716.310205] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | l2p_mhvalid

[ 1716.310206] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | l2p_addr_match

[ 1716.310206] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000008F | lmpm_pmg_sel

[ 1716.310206] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x30101341 | timestamp

[ 1716.310207] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00342030 | flow_handler

[ 1716.310254] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | ADVANCED_SYSASSERT

[ 1716.310254] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac branchlink1

[ 1716.310255] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac branchlink2

[ 1716.310255] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac interruptlink1

[ 1716.310255] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac interruptlink2

[ 1716.310256] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac data1

[ 1716.310256] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac data2

[ 1716.310257] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac data3

[ 1716.310257] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac major

[ 1716.310257] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | umac minor

[ 1716.310258] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | frame pointer

[ 1716.310258] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | stack pointer

[ 1716.310258] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | last host cmd

[ 1716.310259] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr status reg

[ 1716.310262] ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested

[ 1716.310265] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Scan failed! ret -110
```

...

And on and on it goes, indefinitely restarting. It fails right after FW load, so it not even comes to the point of being associated with AP.

I'm using latest at the moment of posting this Linux 4.14.1-gentoo kernel.

I'm not sure where should I report this problem. Any help would be appreciated.

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## schmidicom

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197591#c6

EDIT:

I use it on 4.14.2 and no issues.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Nov 27, 2017 12:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JohnDoe-137

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197591#c6

 

Thank you. I presume we should just wait for a kernel update to fix this. Meanwhile I've applied the kernel patch for iwlwifi module and it seems to work fine.

----------

## PrunJuice

I'm also running 4.14.1, but with a slightly different card but I'm getting similar errors.

Here is where my microcode is loaded

```
[    3.147214] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 29.541020.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    3.153258] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7265, REV=0x210

```

And here is the error.

```
[  911.722944] wlp3s0: authenticate with 64:bc:0c:4c:1a:f9

[  911.727457] wlp3s0: send auth to 64:bc:0c:4c:1a:f9 (try 1/3)

[  911.731329] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  911.732369] wlp3s0: associate with 64:bc:0c:4c:1a:f9 (try 1/3)

[  911.769322] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 64:bc:0c:4c:1a:f9 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=3)

[  911.783237] wlp3s0: associated

[  976.190250] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

[  976.190552] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

[  976.190554] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Status: 0x00000100, count: 6

[  976.190556] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 29.541020.0

[  976.190558] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000019C2 | ADVANCED_SYSASSERT

[  976.190560] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000002F0 | trm_hw_status0

[  976.190561] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | trm_hw_status1

[  976.190563] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00043D58 | branchlink2

[  976.190564] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0004B016 | interruptlink1

[  976.190565] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | interruptlink2

[  976.190567] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xDEADBEEF | data1

[  976.190567] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xDEADBEEF | data2

[  976.190568] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xDEADBEEF | data3

[  976.190569] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x9AC00102 | beacon time

[  976.190570] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0xC00DEF04 | tsf low

[  976.190571] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000014 | tsf hi

[  976.190571] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

[  976.190572] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x04144AAC | time gp2

[  976.190573] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000001 | uCode revision type

[  976.190574] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000001D | uCode version major

[  976.190575] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0008415C | uCode version minor

[  976.190576] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000210 | hw version

[  976.190576] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00489200 | board version

[  976.190577] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000001C | hcmd

[  976.190578] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x02022000 | isr0

[  976.190579] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00881800 | isr1

[  976.190580] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000000A | isr2

[  976.190580] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x40400080 | isr3

[  976.190581] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr4

[  976.190582] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0AFA001C | last cmd Id

[  976.190583] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | wait_event

[  976.190584] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000000 | l2p_control

[  976.190584] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000020 | l2p_duration

[  976.190585] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x0000003F | l2p_mhvalid

[  976.190586] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x000000CE | l2p_addr_match

[  976.190587] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00000005 | lmpm_pmg_sel

[  976.190588] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x15061956 | timestamp

[  976.190589] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: 0x00002030 | flow_handler

[  976.190591] ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested

```

These failure message reoccur about every 30s while I'm browsing.  I'm able to load http pages after a few retries, but it's spotty.

Also, I'm not sure if this is related but "failed to remove key" errors appear when I'm restarting net.wlp3s0.

```

[15210.632800] wlp3s0: deauthenticated from 94:10:3e:08:1b:ad (Reason: 7=CLASS3_FRAME_FROM_NONASSOC_STA)

[15210.659435] wlp3s0: failed to remove key (1, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (-22)

[15210.659463] wlp3s0: failed to remove key (2, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (-22)

[15210.659660] wlp3s0: authenticate with 94:10:3e:08:1b:ad

[15210.663688] wlp3s0: send auth to 94:10:3e:08:1b:ad (try 1/3)

[15210.675987] wlp3s0: authenticated

[15210.676432] wlp3s0: associate with 94:10:3e:08:1b:ad (try 1/3)

[15210.704064] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 94:10:3e:08:1b:ad (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=30)

[15210.706465] wlp3s0: associated

[15293.544130] wlp3s0: authenticate with 94:10:3e:08:1b:ad

[15293.548507] wlp3s0: send auth to 94:10:3e:08:1b:ad (try 1/3)

[15293.583422] wlp3s0: authenticated

[15293.584440] wlp3s0: associate with 94:10:3e:08:1b:ad (try 1/3)

[15293.613203] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 94:10:3e:08:1b:ad (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=26)

[15293.614162] wlp3s0: associated

```

Any idea if the iwlwifi kenel patch would help me out?

----------

## PrunJuice

So I've managed to fix the problem with random flailing.  --syncing, then installing the ~amd64 version of linux-firmware was enough.  That was a horrible bug to end up in stable tho :/

----------

## dmaendlen

I have currently a 4.14.2 kernel running and applying the above-mentioned  patch  fixed the issue.

----------

